# Attn: Old farts..Scarb/Durham areas



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Attn: Old farts..Scarb/Durham areas..Guitar available*

I'd like to join/form a band for jamming and occasional gigs. I play guitar and don't sing. I'm looking for people over 50, non smokers, no issues, to have some fun with good music and that are located in east Scarborough and Pickering areas. Experience would be good but is not essential. My friends and I from high school had a band in the 1960's. I then formed a band from 2001 to 2004 where we played danceable R&R tunes. 
Ed


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

*farts*

Hey Ed: let me know if you need a bass player. I'm pretty sure we've done this before : ) I'm active in 2 projects, but still have some spare time available.


----------



## Mr. Bonsai (Mar 22, 2007)

*Tender age*

Hello Ed, in autumn I will be in Canada. I play the guitar, bass and sing. In Germany I live primarily as a finger style guitarist. In addition, I have experience from various Oldie-bands. The biggest problem is my "tender" age of 44 years. If you can still need a member in autumn, let's talk about that.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

ed2000 said:


> My friends and I from high school had a band in the 1960's.


What was the name of your band ??


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> What was the name of your band ??


*Thee Nobilitees* (British Invasion influenced)
*Red on Blue* (inspired by my blue shirt with red polka dots

On second thought *I'd only like to join an established or semi established *band. I just don't have the energy, patience and time to get a band together.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

ed2000 said:


> *Red on Blue* (inspired by my blue shirt with red polka dots


My shirt was green polka dots on purple. We had a band called the Warlocks, but we changed it to the Warlocs because there was a band in California called the Warlocks. I read last year that this west coast band changed their name a year later, around '66,... to the Grateful Dead.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Bringing this back to page 1. Not too many baby boomers in the east GTA wanting to R&R I guess.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

They probably all have too many issues Ed.:confused-smiley-010


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Anyone want to start a danceable R&R band?


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

OK, that's it, I'm burnin' all my guitars and taking up basket weaving....seriously.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Ed, don't give up hope, there are shitloads of us old rockers out there.

Try your local community center/community newspaper.

About 15 years ago I started playing with a couple of people in the community, old rockers like me. They were doing some 'folk song nights' in the community pub. It didn't take me too long to move that into a classic rock band. We found some other members by advertising in the community paper, and have been having a great time ever since. We call it 'the Older Than Dirt Band'. We lost our drummer a couple of weeks ago, but our singer made a couple of calls, and found another drummer in the community.

On an aside, this long weekend I'm packing my gear and heading to Edmonton to play a '40th Anniversary' with my old band from the 60's, expecting 50-75 people to show up.

Don't give up. You have to show the kids that us old bastards can still rock.


----------

